# Diasend Uploader software and Animas Vibe



## Deeko (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been uploading readings to Diasend from my blood monitors and Animas Pump since getting it last September and all's went well until the last few days.

My blood monitors sync and upload as normal with no problems but the Animas Vibe starts it's progress with the blue bar stopping after a couple of seconds and the whole PC just freezing with no response from mouse, keyboard etc and the only thing I can do is reset the PC.

I backed everything up and did a fresh install of Windows (XP) in case a driver got corrupted somehow but even after starting afresh the same problem remains. The Diasend software is directly downloaded from the website and the driver for the IR lead is from the CD that came with it, not the website. 

Any techie types among us encounter this and hopefully solve it? 


Derek


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Derek,
when did you get your Vibe? I ask because this could be relevant to what cable you were given. I know all new Vibes are shipped with the cable for windoze 8 so not to sure if it works with XP. Double check this Animas obviously and if this is the problem then they should send you an older cable. If not let me know and you can have my old cable.  If the above isn't the case then get in touch with diasend. You can be put through directly via the animas helpline number.


----------



## Deeko (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Pumper_Sue,

I phoned Animas to get the CD and cable last September after getting the pump and up until a month ago it worked fine. I also have a spare cable (long story) and it does the same thing so it shouldn't be the cable itself unless I'm unlucky enough to have 2 that don't work properly.

Diasend Uploader works fine because it still reads my blood meters without a problem.

I thought something might have been corrupted on the PC side of things so I did a whole fresh re-install of Windows XP and the cable software but with the same result.

The only other scenario I can think of is the PC may be in less than best health and this could be impacting reading from the Vibe to the PC? I'll see if I can borrow my brother's laptop and try to see if it can work on that and if it does it means my own PC is needing an upgrade of some kind.


----------



## Deeko (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, it looks like it's my desktop PC that's the problem because the cable driver software and Diasend Uploader installed and worked fine on the laptop so it's time for an upgrade come payday.

Good to have it updated, seeing the daily graphs for insulin doses and BG's is a useful tool for me when tweaking basals.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Deeko said:


> Well, it looks like it's my desktop PC that's the problem because the cable driver software and Diasend Uploader installed and worked fine on the laptop so it's time for an upgrade come payday.
> 
> Good to have it updated, seeing the daily graphs for insulin doses and BG's is a useful tool for me when tweaking basals.



I've wondered if I'll ever get round to updating my desktop. It runs XP and was bought in 2001!  I use my laptop, W7 and bought in 2009 for most things, although when I used an Accuchek meter the cable had a serial connection (none such on the laptop) and no W7-compatible software, so had to use the desktop for that. Now I use a Bayer Contour Next usb, which just plugs into the laptop - no silly cables or IR to mess with!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Deeko, pleased you have found the problem sorry it's not a cheap fix though


----------

